# Texting Customers



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Do you text your customers?


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, but only after they acknowledge they are "texters" and ONLY correct grammar.


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

Vry rarely but when we do we dont use text shorthand.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I text customers, contractors, subs, my kids, wife, etc. I also use phone for calls and email. Texting is nice for quick decision making, as you have an instant copy with no need to write it down or commit it to memory. Most times I find that the customer actually sends me the text first.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I dont know what it is, but I refuse to text anyone other then my family and friends. With that said, I do send emails frequently throughout the day to customers / subs / suppliers etc.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Depends on the client. Mostly no, but if they initiate text conversation, I'll follow suit.


----------



## Steve O'D (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes, professionally, not in shorthand. Just for little updates like what time we will be there, etc. No money talk or decisions. Email for the big stuff


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Cole said:


> I dont know what it is, but I refuse to text anyone other then my family and friends. With that said, I do send emails frequently throughout the day to customers / subs / suppliers etc.


I was very late getting into the smart phone thing. Once I got my feet wet, it was pretty easy to see what all the fuss was about. I probably send less than 20 texts per month. I also use texting if I need to call off employees. One text sent to all four, how easy is that? 

It definitely serves a purpose. I don't keep my phone in my pouch, so texting lets people easily answer simple questions that are not deemed urgent without bugging me.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Warren said:


> I text customers, contractors, subs, my kids, wife, etc. I also use phone for calls and email. Texting is nice for quick decision making, as you have an instant copy with no need to write it down or commit it to memory. Most times I find that the customer actually sends me the text first.


Same here.

I ask after signing how they prefer being contacted. Most say email or phone, most text me first, opening the door.


----------



## CScalf (Dec 18, 2008)

Steve O'D said:


> Yes, professionally, not in shorthand. Just for little updates like what time we will be there, etc. No money talk or decisions. Email for the big stuff


If at all possible it should be face to face for the "big stuff"


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

At least half a dozen today, but usually just to tell them I am on my way over. Anything like details for a project, email me. That way I have it everywhere and can back and look it up without problem, and when there is a problem


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

CScalf said:


> If at all possible it should be face to face for the "big stuff"


I agree. We have to be diligent and prepared for site visits, most of our client base lives out of the area


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll text if they do. Even details. It gives me a permanent record. No shorthand unless I've known them for a long time.


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

My customers are GCs. I sent texts all the time, giving arrival updates, asking if they need this or that cleaned up. I understand they (GCs) are often in meetings and cannot take a phone call, but can quickly answer a text.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes and my subs, my wife and her kid, friends and building inspectors when they are running late with my sandwich!!:jester::whistling

I also use it when dealing with a "forgetful" client so they have a copy and more importantly so do I. :clap:


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

I text customers frequently. I like to call when needed, occasionally I get them to text me there address when I'm driving so I can punch it into my phones GPS. I find it very useful. I text call and email just depends.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Only if initiated by the customer. I let my customers know that I am available 24/7 and they can communicate any way they desire (call, in person, text, email, etc).


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

I prefer the traditional phone call method. I will email customers and text them if have to. Usually only text two of my customers. One of my customers will use text just because its long distance to call and for either one of us. I will respond to emails as well, and will email back but I do not like quoting over emails. Prefer texting and email for short quick things like "can you come by this weekend for a quote" or "when you come by can you bring the extension ladder to change the pot light outside"


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

As a general rule, especially when it's my first dealing with a customer, ABSOLUTELY NOT. The potential for something getting lost in the translation is too likely to take any chances.

If they text me first, the most that I will say in my reply is "can I call you?" but beyond that, I really need the HO's full time and attention to ensure that we are on the same page when it comes to money and expectations. 

If they are too busy to talk, they certainly aren't paying close enough attention to my text message.


----------



## Joegreen (Feb 18, 2013)

I text my customers frequently. It is a good way to keep a quick record. And if important stuff is being said you can always screen capture the conversations and email them to your self and the client for record keeping.


----------

